# We have a Lexi Puppy Count!!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WooooHoooo!! Great news! Your dear Lexi will be in my thoughts....
fingers crossed for healthy and safe momma and puppies


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

OOOH! How exciting! I missed the thread on guessing the number! Prayers coming your way for a smooth delivery! What day is Lexi on now??? Go Lexi go!!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so glad I was wrong! 10 or 11 is great! 
Yes, prayers and good thoughts for safe delivery and healthy puppers.
:--heart::heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> WooooHoooo!! Great news! Your dear Lexi will be in my thoughts....
> fingers crossed for healthy and safe momma and puppies


 
Thank you Mary....I am so thrilled, now the wait begins!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> OOOH! How exciting! I missed the thread on guessing the number! Prayers coming your way for a smooth delivery! What day is Lexi on now??? Go Lexi go!!!


 
Today is day 61....from the first breeding. So, depending when she ovulated....could be any time now. I didn't do progesterone testing this time, so can't pinpoint a real definite date.

So Golden...I am glad you were wrong too. LOL Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

make sure you are taking temps 3-4 times per day from here on in or you may miss the drop. Good Luck Lexie for a speedy/ healthy delivery. Now get some rest now Karen! you are gonna need it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like quite a crowd in her belly! Hope all goes smoothly.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That sounds like quite a crowd in her belly! Hope all goes smoothly.


 
Thanks Rob....yes, her belly was full of puppies. Most all the heads were right in the middle, she thinks there will be a lot of "feet first' babies coming!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Good thoughts for a safe delivery coming your way. Can't wait for puppy pics!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Hope all goes well for you and Lexi.... Hoping that you get your wish for an easy delivery and healthy pups.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for a safe and healthy delivery. YEA!!! Lots of puppies!!
Our Max fathered two litters of 12 each time! But he wasn't the poor mom who had to deliver them all! LOL!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen I have not been here forever and had no idea Lexi had been bred again. Oh how exciting! Wishing the best for you and that sweet angel! How exciting!!! Lots of beautiful babies coming soon. How wonderful. You know how exicted I am for you. Many hugs to you both and all the best wishes of course for a smooth and healthy delivery! Joy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh boy, puppy watch !!!!!! Many prayers from our house for a safe delivery and healthy puppers. How exciting


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow, Lexi is going to be one busy mom! Congratulations and hopes for a safe and easy delivery.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope all goes well for you and Lexi, I think I guessed 10 pups


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's! I hope she has a swift and uncomplicated delivery. Did you decide on a litter theme? I saw the other thread but missed the decision.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think I guessed less than that. But 10! wow congrats! What a big litter!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Congrat's! I hope she has a swift and uncomplicated delivery. Did you decide on a litter theme? I saw the other thread but missed the decision.


I am thinking...if they are born today or tomorrow....it just has to be the suggestion for the Tax day!  


Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers for Lex and the babies1 She is having panting and shivering today, temperature is at 98.4, kind of up and down between that and 99.0. She refused her food this morning, has only wanted some water to drink....so I am going to try to rest for an hour with her now. She was really restless and uncomfortable all night, so I didn't get much rest. Puppies will be here soon .....I have the camera ready!
Just wanted to let you all know what has been going on today! 

Karen


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

hoping all is going (went?) alright with the sweet girl


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't wait to hear the news that they've arrived!!! And pics of course


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

ANY NEWS??? I know what you are going through. I hate the waiting game. it drove me nuts.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Karen, I hope by now Lexi has delivered all those pups... 10 or 11 is a BIG litter!! You're going to have your hands really full!!

hoping and praying for a safe passage into the world for those lovely pups...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting.......... pacing...... and ..... waiting.......


----------



## slowe216 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am new to this forum and don't get on often but this is so exciting to me!!
Many good thoughts for Lexi and the pups.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

If Lexi doesn't want to eat...does that mean she is almost ready? Do you have a tube of cake icing ready to give her a shot of sugar as she is in labor...I have heard that helps. Good Luck...Cyber Auntie getting anxious!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

has there been news I missed about Lexi/pups???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Checking in, no news yet?


----------

